
Ask HN: How to Design a University Course? - hexomancer
I will be teaching an undergraduate course next semester (on computer graphics if it matters). Are there any tips&#x2F;tools&#x2F;books&#x2F;resources on how to design and teach a course?
======
jefflombardjr
General advice: giving a brief historical context and why the stuff you're
teaching matters is incredibly motivating for students. The best professors
I've have had didn't just teach, they shared their love for the subject at
hand.

One econ professor I had was even able to do this for a general econ 101 type
class by prefacing the material with something along the lines of "I know this
stuff is boring and in many cases wrong, but you have to learn it to critique
it - if you're sitting here questioning this stuff take my ___ course" This
empathy for us, the students, went a long way.

